# Bryan Cassiday's dystopian thriller "Kill Ratio" will be $2.99 on August 18



## bryancassiday (Apr 13, 2013)

Bryan Cassiday's dystopian horror thriller _*Kill Ratio*_ will be $2.99 on Kindle on Sunday August 18, 2013.

The end of America is near.

A plague that kill its victims and resurrects them as flesh-eating ghouls has decimated the American population, forcing what's left of the government to take shelter underground in the Mount Weather Emergency Operations Center in Virginia.

On the West Coast, CIA black ops agent Chad Halverson and a ragtag band of survivors decide to head to Washington, DC, to find out if anyone is still in charge, even though Halverson knows that someone in the upper echelons of the government is trying to drone him. Halverson suspects the assassin is a high-level CIA employee. Whoever he is, he has tried to drone Halverson before and will try again. Of that much Halverson is sure.

Halverson and fellow refugees Victoria Brady, Blackfoot Chogan, and Emma Lawson become trapped in Las Vegas by General Quantrill, a militia commandant who runs the strip with an iron hand and has a terrifying secret.

Meanwhile, in the Mount Weather Emergency Operations Center, President Cole must decide whether to start nuking his own country in order to save it from the virus that has a hundred percent kill ratio.

Whether America survives or not, it will never be the same.

_If it doesn't kill you, you're already dead._
http://www.amzn.com/B00DU1N3PA


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## bryancassiday (Apr 13, 2013)

The first eight chapters of Bryan Cassiday's dystopian book _Kill Ratio_ will be free on Kindle from June 21--23.

The entire book is being released on July 9, 2013.

The end of America is near.

A plague that kills its victims and resurrects them as flesh-eating ghouls has decimated the American population, forcing what's left of the government to take shelter underground in the Mount Weather Emergency Operations Center in Virginia.

On the West Coast, CIA black ops agent Chad Halverson and a ragtag band of survivors decide to head to Washington, DC, to find out if anyone is still in charge, even though Halverson knows that someone in the upper echelons of the government is trying to drone him. Halverson suspects the assassin is a high-level CIA employee. Whoever he is, he has tried to drone Halverson before and will try again. Of that much Halverson is sure.

Halverson and fellow refugees Victoria Brady, Blackfoot Chogan, and Emma Lawson become trapped in Las Vegas by General Quantrill, a militia commandant who runs the strip with an iron hand and has a terrifying secret.

Whether America survives or not, it will never be the same.

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Betsy>_


----------



## bryancassiday (Apr 13, 2013)

bryancassiday said:


> Bryan Cassiday's dystopian thriller _*Kill Ratio*_ will be on Kindle on July 9, 2013. To celebrate the release of _Kill Ratio_ the first eight chapters are available free on Kindle between 6/29--6/30.
> 
> The end of America is near.
> 
> ...


----------



## bryancassiday (Apr 13, 2013)

bryancassiday said:


> Bryan Cassiday's dystopian horror thriller _*Kill Ratio*_ will be $2.99 on Kindle on Sunday August 4, 2013.
> 
> The end of America is near.
> 
> ...


----------



## bryancassiday (Apr 13, 2013)

bryancassiday said:


> Bryan Cassiday's dystopian horror thriller _*Kill Ratio*_ will be $2.99 on Kindle on Sunday August 18, 2013.
> 
> The end of America is near.
> 
> ...


----------



## bryancassiday (Apr 13, 2013)

bryancassiday said:


> The first eight chapters of Bryan Cassiday's dystopian book _Kill Ratio_ will be free on Kindle Sept. 21, 2013.
> 
> 
> The end of America is near.
> ...


----------

